# Thanks uber your new app is bonafide garbage



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.

Listing off the things I already hate

1. Airport queue no longer shows up it's just a range which is bs in smaller markets.

2. Haven't found my total 5 star ratings. I have no idea if anyone is rating me unless I get a bad rating. So now it's even harder if not impossible to spot the ones who gave a bad rating.

3. I have to go into sub menus instead of tabs to get info.

4 . Also it is harder to check on each individual trip as its buried a few layers deeper.

Seems like a great PR stunt for the public and a middle finger to the drivers.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

The new app is horrid & Getting deactivated from Uber is going to be fun!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I personally think its easier to spot a bad rating now since it breaks down how many of each ratings there are. 

It doesnt matter anyway either way there is nothing you can do, you still have to rate after each ride and cant change ratings anyway


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> 1. Airport queue no longer shows up it's just a range which is bs in smaller markets.


This is so they can manipulate the dispatch at the airport more without the driver suspecting anything. Newbie gets the 45+, you get the person going across the street to the car rental agency.


Seahawk3 said:


> 4 . Also it is harder to check on each individual trip as its buried a few layers deeper.


They don't want you to see that they are taking 45% of the fare.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

The new app arrived in Chicago yesterday. It really is a piece of garbage.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Unnecessary cosmetic changes is all it is. The old one was good enough and in true Uber fashion they broke what wasn't broke. Nobody spoke .Uber didn't listen.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

In my area the airport queue has always been a range so it’s not nothing new.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

bpm45 said:


> The new app arrived in Chicago yesterday. It really is a piece of garbage.


But it makes understanding garbage easier


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

bpm45 said:


> The new app arrived in Chicago yesterday. It really is a piece of garbage.


The new app started here yesterday too. I couldn't find out how to do instant pay until this morning. Also had trouble trying to figure out how to cancel an order that I accepted but then didn't want. Having hard time finding order info (I do UberEats) for customer. I like the look of it though, maybe once you find out where everything is it will be easier.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> In my area the airport queue has always been a range so it's not nothing new.


In my area you have no idea how many cars in in the queue. Only Lyft shows that for us.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Since most drivers use both apps, the LYFT airport queue gives a better representation of the true amount of drivers waiting. The app simply was redesigned so Uber could tweak and fine tune all of the tricks and mind games it try's to play. They are the most disingenuous phonies. I really don't care what their motives were in launching the new one. They can run their business anyway they like. What disgusts me is their marketing of it. Help driver earn more?? Ridiculous!


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> The new app started here yesterday too. I couldn't find out how to do instant pay until this morning. Also had trouble trying to figure out how to cancel an order that I accepted but then didn't want. Having hard time finding order info (I do UberEats) for customer. I like the look of it though, maybe once you find out where everything is it will be easier.


Where do you find the cash out button?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

überalle said:


> Where do you find the cash out button?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was a little worried about having the earnings at the top of the app like that as i run Uber and Lyft split screen on a tablet. Wouldn't want pax seeing that number, glad Uber thought ahead and included privacy mode.

So is there no way to see where our accpetance and cancellations rates are?

Thats the one thing I cant see, havent gone online or with a pax yet to really judge kf its any better.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber hates drivers!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> Uber hates drivers!


Uber hates intelligent drivers!


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

überalle said:


> Where do you find the cash out button?


Click on your profile photo, then "earnings", then scroll down to "cash out".

Now I need to find out how to get the GPS to speak out the directions.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Unmute your phone or turn up volume


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

columbuscatlady said:


> Click on your profile photo, then "earnings", then scroll down to "cash out".
> 
> Now I need to find out how to get the GPS to speak out the directions.


You mean the uber nav?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Unmute your phone or turn up volume


No that isn't the problem. Audio volume is fine, I just don't know what to do to activate voice directions.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

all i wished is that they fixed the ping screen so you could see the address but nope, or at least zoom in see what street their on but no...............


----------



## scottmann86 (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out if the built in pandora is still there somewhere. It's nice not having to run a separate app for music or listening to a bunch of commercials on the radio. Does the music button pop up when you get a ride or is it gone?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Ho Go to your photo .then settings .next navagations


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> all i wished is that they fixed the ping screen so you could see the address but nope, or at least zoom in see what street their on but no...............


Mine does all that...just like before.


islanddriver said:


> Ho Go to your photo .then settings .next navagations


Yay! Thanks a lot. She's talking to me now.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Bonafide HOT garbage'!


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I was a little worried about having the earnings at the top of the app like that as i run Uber and Lyft split screen on a tablet. Wouldn't want pax seeing that number, glad Uber thought ahead and included privacy mode.
> 
> So is there no way to see where our accpetance and cancellations rates are?
> 
> Thats the one thing I cant see, havent gone online or with a pax yet to really judge kf its any better.


No more cancellation or acceptance rates displayed--I understand it has been consider a no longer necessary feature. Where is the cash out button in the new app?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

überalle said:


> No more cancellation or acceptance rates displayed--I understand it has been consider a no longer necessary feature. Where is the cash out button in the new app?


Click on your picture upper right
Click earnings
Click blue cash out button


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> No that isn't the problem. Audio volume is fine, I just don't know what to do to activate voice directions.


A little speaker logo is supposed to appear on the active trip screen, at least, when you touch the screen. Tap on the speaker logo.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

überalle said:


> A little speaker logo is supposed to appear on the active trip screen, at least, when you touch the screen. Tap on the speaker logo.


Already answered above: Go to your photo .then settings .next navagations

That worked. You turn on navigation audio.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I personally think its easier to spot a bad rating now since it breaks down how many of each ratings there are.
> 
> It doesnt matter anyway either way there is nothing you can do, you still have to rate after each ride and cant change ratings anyway


How do tell? you no longer see your total 5 star rating. I now only know how bad the rating was.

For example I did 6 trips in 3 hrs I can see my total 5 stars go up after the 4th trip. I got 2 new 5 stars. Now between trips 5 and 6 someone gave me a bad rating. Now I cant even do that. As there is no 5 star accumulation total. When you hit 500 trips your screwed


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> Click on your profile photo, then "earnings", then scroll down to "cash out".
> 
> Now I need to find out how to get the GPS to speak out the directions.


A speaker logo should appear near the right hand corner of the active trip screen. That logo also appears on Waze and Uber. The speaker logo is becoming a standard. Just tap it.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> The new app started here yesterday too. I couldn't find out how to do instant pay until this morning. Also had trouble trying to figure out how to cancel an order that I accepted but then didn't want. Having hard time finding order info (I do UberEats) for customer. I like the look of it though, maybe once you find out where everything is it will be easier.


I don't do it very often but I did notice that it's really hard to find where to cancel an eats trip after you've already accepted it


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> all i wished is that they fixed the ping screen so you could see the address but nope, or at least zoom in see what street their on but no...............


The address is the most important thing, because the maps always mess up with pick-up points. Bad for the riders!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

You no longer know when somebody gives you a 5-star rating after you reach 500 trips.

So the only time I know when I do a good job is when a low rating drops off in replacement of a five-star at a 4.93 that doesn't happen very often


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

überalle said:


> A speaker logo should appear near the right hand corner of the active trip screen. That logo also appears on Waze and Uber. The speaker logo is becoming a standard. Just tap it.


Well, now that I turned on "navigation audio" in settings it will always do it unless I go into settings and turn it off.



Seahawk3 said:


> I don't do it very often but I did notice that it's really hard to find where to cancel an eats trip after you've already accepted it


Yeah, it took me a while to figure out how to cancel. You click on "report problem" and then all the reasons for canceling appear like before: "too far away" "excessive wait time" "can't find receipient" etc...


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Anybody else noticed that the ping indicator that there are calls coming in it's a lot less audible now


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> Anybody else noticed that the ping indicator that there are calls coming in it's a lot less audible down


It has a different tone, right?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

überalle said:


> It has a different tone, right?


Yeah different and not as loud

Oh I just noticed something I actually like compared to the old app. If you're on a different screen outside of the Uber app when a call comes in the call button will stay at the top it wont actually disappear when you try to click back to Uber's app like before making missing the trip harder


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Not seeing the reported issues against me "Car Smell,Professionalism,etc". on the app anywhere. Consider them a badge of honor and always good for a chuckle. Did Uber remove those too or still there somewhere?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Not seeing the reported issues against me "Car Smell,Professionalism,etc". on the app anywhere. Consider them a badge of honor and always good for a chuckle. Did Uber remove those too or still there somewhere?


Suppose to where you go to see your rating break down


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like that the map when in period 1 is actually live and keeps you centered on the screen.

Turning X on and off is a pain in the ass.

Finding the contact information is a pain the the ass

I actually like the speed limit indicator


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yay! Thanks a lot. She's talking to me now.


What does she sound like? Does she have a sexy voice?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Is it just me or did the navigation become HORRIBLE in the update? Had a cancelation due to it today because it wanted me to make a U turn half a mile away when I could have simply turned left. Also had a pax drop-off address half a mile or so on the right, it was on the left and the address was correct.

Almost had three fender benders during rush hour trying to figure out the new layout, including a new ping during a current trip (that's always been distracting).

Overall, not horrible. I'll get used to it. I love that it no longer has a notification when I go to another app, especially when trying to mark offline on Lyft (the notification on Android would cover the button on Lyft).

Oh, also had a pax get upset because I missed a turn because the destination was 2 miles away. She swears she entered the correct address, not positive of that one.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't like the speed indicator. Will Uber know you're a speeder even if you don't get tickets? Are they going to hassle you about it?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm glad this thread is here. I've been getting the alert to download this and I think I'll wait till they force me


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm glad this thread is here. I've been getting the alert to download this and I think I'll wait till they force me


Lol yeah as far as I can tell there hasn't been any glitches it just isn't a very good app


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've hated it since they took away addresses. I have so many cancellations due to it


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I actually like the speed limit indicator


That was a pleasant change and something that I've always wished Google Maps would include. However!

I was driving today doing 58 in a 55. Uber's nav said that I was in a 35 mph zone. I had a concern about Big Brother possibly monitoring my supposed speeding.



columbuscatlady said:


> I don't like the speed indicator. Will Uber know you're a speeder even if you don't get tickets? Are they going to hassle you about it?


This, exactly. But I also know that they've probably been watching speed for a long time anyway. It's nice to know the speed limit when I'm in uncharted territory, although the bogus speed limit I saw today was cause for concern.

Having Uber logos on my car actually got me out of a justified ticket last month. Cop was heading back to his car when he saw it, doubled back and wished me luck. I was offline at the time.



ginseng41 said:


> I've hated it since they took away addresses. I have so many cancellations due to it


Can you explain?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Addresses I can't get to because of Uber's pitiful gps or places I won't go


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just found in settings you can completely disable the speed limit thing, or adjust at what speed over it indicates to you.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

The update was forced onto me on Android, but it hasn't shown up on my iPhone yet. I wonder if there's a way I can disable auto update so it doesn't update, after all these complaints, I don't think I'm going to use the damn thing if I don't have to


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I just found in settings you can completely disable the speed limit thing, or adjust at what speed over it indicates to you.


Yeah you can adjust the warning limits



MissAnne said:


> The update was forced onto me on Android, but it hasn't shown up on my iPhone yet. I wonder if there's a way I can disable auto update so it doesn't update, after all these complaints, I don't think I'm going to use the damn thing if I don't have to


You dont have a choice the old version won't work soon


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Uber hates intelligent drivers!


Not a big problem.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm glad this thread is here. I've been getting the alert to download this and I think I'll wait till they force me


There are three dozen threads about the new app on UP several have been featured before. The only good thing about the new app is that you can see surge on different platforms as you switch from one to another. The horrible ride presentation screen with the 5 point font on ride type and rider rating is going to cause accidents as drivers have to stare at the screen trying to decipher the presentation. The old Black and white with block 30 PT writing was easy to see. Really Fed that up.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I just found in settings you can completely disable the speed limit thing, or adjust at what speed over it indicates to you.


How How


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

columbuscatlady said:


> How How


Just go into settings its there lol


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

It's burning up my battery power faster than the old app. My charger can't keep up.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Ubersinger said:


> Bonafide HOT garbage'!


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> But I also know that they've probably been watching speed for a long time anyway.


Yes they have. I know because out here in Austin we have a tollway with an 85 mph speed limit (this is the best route to the airport during rush hour here) and every time I hit the 80 mph mark the Uber app would beep at me. I confirmed this with the green light hub as well. So yeh, now they are just being upfront about them watching your speed limit. Not terrible, as speeding kinda is a bad thing since ya know it's kinda the law. Plus, I used this to my advantage once as a pax complained (1st complaint in over 2k rides) about safety. I asked Uber what was unsafe, and they told me that pax said I was speeding. I remembered that ride clearly as it was raining and remember being conscious about hitting cruise control, and did the math on the distance and how long I took to transport the pax and came up with an avg speed and used that to counter their argument. Also threw in the fact that I knew they could monitor my speed on their end and should be able to disprove the pax. Told them too that they were being taken advantage by the pax as I noticed in the trip details they were given a free ride for the complaint, especially with so much evidence proving the contrary. Whateves. Their loss.

Long story short. Yes, they have always been able to monitor your speed.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What I dislike is at the bottom where it is constantly moving and saying things like "You are online" and "searching for trips". It is distracting as the eye is naturally drawn towards the movement. This will probably cause hundreds if not thousands of accidents. I also dislike how it pops up all the time and tells me "No matching trips found" and offers to change the preferences or "No thanks". NO, I do NOT want to do UberEats! It's $4 to wait 20 minutes at McDonalds and then I have to go deliver to the third floor of some gated low income housing project for no tip! Please quit asking me already.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Main thing I hate the most so far.

The app defaults to NO SOUNDS/VIBRATIONS for trip requests. I spent all Saturday driving around not realizing the reason I wasn't getting any rides (on top of it being slow summer) is that the app is default set to not sound notify you of a request. This is just stupid. Im not consciously looking at the phone all the time to make sure that request graphics are popping up on the screen. Had to turn it on manually. Then drove around today and because it was dead slow I didn't get one request so I don't know what sound it makes yet any way LOL.

On top of that it seems the app doesn't make a sound when you click go online or click offline. Meaning you could very easily accidentally be on or offline without knowing since there's no sound to notify. I already had problems with accidentally being online and being woken up to a request or drive around for 30 minutes without knowing i was offline WHEN THERE WAS SOUND.

I'm sure other people have already noticed all of this.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Uber can do everything except raise rates. Smh!


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Main thing I hate the most so far.
> 
> The app defaults to NO SOUNDS/VIBRATIONS for trip requests. I spent all Saturday driving around not realizing the reason I wasn't getting any rides (on top of it being slow summer) is that the app is default set to not sound notify you of a request. This is just stupid. Im not consciously looking at the phone all the time to make sure that request graphics are popping up on the screen. Had to turn it on manually. Then drove around today and because it was dead slow I didn't get one request so I don't know what sound it makes yet any way LOL.
> 
> ...


No. Mine makes sounds. I actually hate the ping sound, I prefer the old one. Also, it makes a noise when you go online or off and a sound when the trip is over.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Another issue is the DF. When I set it, it goes to a routing setting giving directions to the destination. My problem is that it is an overview only. Voice tells you turns, etc. But I cannot find a way to view the route turn by turn like you can when using routing when you pick up a pax or driving the pax.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

you gotta love how they redesigned the app for "requested by us, for us"


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> you gotta love how they redesigned the app for "requested by us, for us"


Redesigned so as to help uber and not the drivers sounds about right


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> What I dislike is at the bottom where it is constantly moving and saying things like "You are online" and "searching for trips". It is distracting as the eye is naturally drawn towards the movement. This will probably cause hundreds if not thousands of accidents. I also dislike how it pops up all the time and tells me "No matching trips found" and offers to change the preferences or "No thanks". NO, I do NOT want to do UberEats! It's $4 to wait 20 minutes at McDonalds and then I have to go deliver to the third floor of some gated low income housing project for no tip! Please quit asking me already.


My thoughts exactly regarding the movement at the bottom of the app. Doesn't Lyft also do that? Horribly distracting. But it also reminded me of Knight Rider


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm glad this thread is here. I've been getting the alert to download this and I think I'll wait till they force me


Don't worry about that one. They can push it on you. It's an OTA UI update, not a build number interface thing. I had an older app build and it was randomly changed on me. I didn't have to download anything.



Seahawk3 said:


> Lol yeah as far as I can tell there hasn't been any glitches it just isn't a very good app


There's a major glitch! If you use your own nav, the driver app won't track your mileage and pay you time only. Then you have to email Rohit and they will shaft you 10 miles because they go linear not actual miles.



Seahawk3 said:


> Yeah you can adjust the warning limits
> 
> You dont have a choice the old version won't work soon


As mentioned above if you don't update the app, they can still push the new UI on you. Same way the new surge was pushed OTA.

Be warned that when your market gets the new app, you'll get the new surge method as well.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> What I dislike is at the bottom where it is constantly moving and saying things like "You are online" and "searching for trips". It is distracting as the eye is naturally drawn towards the movement. This will probably cause hundreds if not thousands of accidents. I also dislike how it pops up all the time and tells me "No matching trips found" and offers to change the preferences or "No thanks". NO, I do NOT want to do UberEats! It's $4 to wait 20 minutes at McDonalds and then I have to go deliver to the third floor of some gated low income housing project for no tip! Please quit asking me already.


I always ran Uber on top and Lyft in the background. This has caused me to switch to the reverse. Way too distracting.

I agree with all that you said. Since they pay cuts for deliveries, I only do UberEats now when I'm extremely bored and it is extremely slow, because the pay is basically non-existent. $4 delivery pay with no tip for 45+ minutes of work? The only time UberEats is worthwhile is when you get a generous tip, but lately UberEats tips are extremely rare... more rare than pax transport even.



3.75 said:


> Be warned that when your market gets the new app, you'll get the new surge method as well.


I have the new app but it still gives me a multiplier and not a dollar value. I hope this never changes here. Getting an extra $3 on a ride is no real incentive to go online or to relocate to a better spot... especially not for the airport. I'm not sure why they even bother with surge at all in such markets. Probably better off staying put than chasing your tail. It'll hardly cover the vehicle expenses to drive to the surge region.

Dollar value surges only sound good if you know you will get a lot of short trips but even for short trips I'm usually not getting more than 2-3 in an hour... and probably the surge is gone after your first trip anyway. I rarely get back to back surge even on short trips. Even if you got it 3 times in a row in one hour, an extra $9 is nothing compared to the possibility of hitting something like a 2x surge on a long trip, let alone a larger surge. A 5x surge tells me "Turn the app on!". A $5 surge probably means the pax that would have given you a $5 tip isn't because he's being charged 5x surge by Uber.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> No. Mine makes sounds. I actually hate the ping sound, I prefer the old one. Also, it makes a noise when you go online or off and a sound when the trip is over.


Hmmm...I'll have to figure this out then. Even when I turned off the bluetooth on my car I still could not hear any sounds when i go on or offline on the phone. Like I have not heard one sound from the app since I downloaded it lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.
> 
> Listing off the things I already hate
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !



flyntflossy10 said:


> you gotta love how they redesigned the app for "requested by us, for us"


Did they SIT ON IT AND ROTATE ?

As per Request ?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.
> 
> Listing off the things I already hate
> 
> ...


Do these idiots not beta test this $hit? It's darn near impossible to cancel someone and go offline. Ridiculous. Can we opt back into the old version? I hate having my "today's total" on view for pax to see. NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS. You know they look at everything. What looks like a menu option takes you to a "trip planner" which is useless. While I'm at it, take that Uber bubble off the map!!!!!!!!! It covers the DIRECTION ARROWS (smooth move, Exlax!)



columbuscatlady said:


> The new app started here yesterday too. I couldn't find out how to do instant pay until this morning. Also had trouble trying to figure out how to cancel an order that I accepted but then didn't want. Having hard time finding order info (I do UberEats) for customer. I like the look of it though, maybe once you find out where everything is it will be easier.


Don't do UberEats, do DoorDash. They let you see upfront how much you'll make on an order AND tips are pretty much expected. Customers must know that if they don't tip, their orders are not accepted lol


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Do these idiots not beta test this $hit? It's darn near impossible to cancel someone and go offline. Ridiculous. Can we opt back into the old version? I hate having my "today's total" on view for pax to see. NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS. You know they look at everything. What looks like a menu option takes you to a "trip planner" which is useless. While I'm at it, take that Uber bubble off the map!!!!!!!!! It covers the DIRECTION ARROWS (smooth move, Exlax!)


I agree. Especially since Uber wants you to have the phone sitting on top of your dashboard so they can see everything any way.

You already get enough pax that first or second conversation line go "does this make good money? how much do you make a week?" I guess at least if the money shows up they can already make figures in their head LOL


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Since most drivers use both apps, the LYFT airport queue gives a better representation of the true amount of drivers waiting. The app simply was redesigned so Uber could tweak and fine tune all of the tricks and mind games it try's to play. They are the most disingenuous phonies. I really don't care what their motives were in launching the new one. They can run their business anyway they like. What disgusts me is their marketing of it. Help driver earn more?? Ridiculous!


It helps by telling you where it's busier, rather than their old FAKE "SURGE" (1.2!!!), they're letting you know where to head to get more rides. The aren't giving you fake surge hope anymore, so maybe that's a plus.



Benjamin M said:


> Is it just me or did the navigation become HORRIBLE in the update? Had a cancelation due to it today because it wanted me to make a U turn half a mile away when I could have simply turned left. Also had a pax drop-off address half a mile or so on the right, it was on the left and the address was correct.
> 
> Almost had three fender benders during rush hour trying to figure out the new layout, including a new ping during a current trip (that's always been distracting).
> 
> ...


Right on! They should have had an online simulation of the new app so we could get accustomed to it, and/or reject it outright, let us choose if we want to use the new version.



columbuscatlady said:


> I don't like the speed indicator. Will Uber know you're a speeder even if you don't get tickets? Are they going to hassle you about it?


I suspect Uber has always kept track of your speed and has notified you of passenger safety or whatever, saying there was a complaint about speed when it really is just them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber 


melusine3 said:


> Do these idiots not beta test this $hit? It's darn near impossible to cancel someone and go offline. Ridiculous. Can we opt back into the old version? I hate having my "today's total" on view for pax to see. NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS. You know they look at everything. What looks like a menu option takes you to a "trip planner" which is useless. While I'm at it, take that Uber bubble off the map!!!!!!!!! It covers the DIRECTION ARROWS (smooth move, Exlax!)
> 
> Don't do UberEats, do DoorDash. They let you see upfront how much you'll make on an order AND tips are pretty much expected. Customers must know that if they don't tip, their orders are not accepted lol


Uber has NO CLUE WHAT THEY ARE DOING !

Should be beyond obvious by now !


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Sounds similar to complaints people have about video games where people complain certain characters/guns are better than others because the developer didn't launch a beta to let people play around with them. 

Most likely just had select uber drivers test out the app at their HQ, they said they liked it and shipped it out.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> No. Mine makes sounds. I actually hate the ping sound, I prefer the old one. Also, it makes a noise when you go online or off and a sound when the trip is over.


I actually like the new ping since it's no longer heart-attack inducing shrieking. Maybe they should have an option of several sounds.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I actually like the new ping since it's no longer heart-attack inducing shrieking. Maybe they should have an option of several sounds.


Like a PIG .or the braying of a Donkey . . .or a Turkey wanting 50%!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Uber Turkey gobbles for at lest 50 percent


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The only thing they did was make information more confusing and make the go online button front and center while hiding the go offline button on a separate screen. 

Be sure to keep an eye on the consecutive trips bonus because they love paying for only one bonus when you qualify for two or more. I've had to call in and have them manually add it and they always have the rep as the first line of defense acting like I didn't quality by always giving a different reason of which I always have to check them hard on. Typical Uber.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Definitely donkey butt backwards. Slider for on/offline was fine before. Lyft still just has a nice slider at the top of the screen for on/offline. Definitely going to be accidentally on or offline when I dont want to be with new app. Hide offline button behind request notification tab because awesome uber.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> It's burning up my battery power faster than the old app. My charger can't keep up.


Get a 2.0-2.4amp charger it keeps you at 100% problem solved... 1-1.5 amp chargers are no bueno



melusine3 said:


> Do these idiots not beta test this $hit?I hate having my "today's total" on view for pax to see. NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS. You know they look at everything.


Hit the little privacy button when this window is open. It blocks all totals


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I have the new app but it still gives me a multiplier and not a dollar value. I hope this never changes here. Getting an extra $3 on a ride is no real incentive to go online or to relocate to a better spot... especially not for the airport. I'm not sure why they even bother with surge at all in such markets. Probably better off staying put than chasing your tail. It'll hardly cover the vehicle expenses to drive to the surge region.
> 
> Dollar value surges only sound good if you know you will get a lot of short trips but even for short trips I'm usually not getting more than 2-3 in an hour... and probably the surge is gone after your first trip anyway. I rarely get back to back surge even on short trips. Even if you got it 3 times in a row in one hour, an extra $9 is nothing compared to the possibility of hitting something like a 2x surge on a long trip, let alone a larger surge. A 5x surge tells me "Turn the app on!". A $5 surge probably means the pax that would have given you a $5 tip isn't because he's being charged 5x surge by Uber.


It's getting rolled out Nationwide by fall. It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when. Don't think because your city is very active that your safe. We thought that in DC, they thought that in Boston and Chicago yet here we are today where all these markets with so called high demand got it.

The thing about surge is that they're supposedly addressing complaints, those being that surge doesn't last long, that the multipliers were low (1.1-1.4 were peanuts) and that when they were in a surge zone, they got baserate pings

Those surveys they send randomly, that's what they're for. People wrote about these issues and Uber being condescending gave us these solutions


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

The destination filter is even worse than before. I set it one evening and got a 17 minute pick up for some crappy $8 ride to some dumpy, ghetto area where nobody goes to the airport. Then my app just randomly logged off for no reason and killed my filter without warning and got sent back to an area I just came from. This new app can suck it and so can screwber!!!!!!


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Matthew Thomas said:


> The destination filter is even worse than before. I set it one evening and got a 17 minute pick up for some crappy $8 ride to some dumpy, ghetto area where nobody goes to the airport. Then my app just randomly logged off for no reason and killed my filter without warning and got sent back to an area I just came from. This new app can suck it and so can screwber!!!!!!


I blamed and cursed uber out loud and the pax in my head too after setting DF for NYC and it took me on the same exact goose chase 17 mins off the beaten path for $8.65 then I had to get back to my original route ...... I set DF again and realized you hve to "CONFIRM" the DF now. I laughed out loud and apologized to my dropped of passenger in my head... I was having a moment LOL


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I was a little worried about having the earnings at the top of the app like that as i run Uber and Lyft split screen on a tablet. Wouldn't want pax seeing that number, glad Uber thought ahead and included privacy mode.
> 
> So is there no way to see where our accpetance and cancellations rates are?
> 
> Thats the one thing I cant see, havent gone online or with a pax yet to really judge kf its any better.


Off topic....I use an iPad and cannot find how to run the split screen.

May I inquire how you are able to do that?


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like its trying to be a hyper trendy version of Lyft.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I was a little worried about having the earnings at the top of the app like that as i run Uber and Lyft split screen on a tablet. Wouldn't want pax seeing that number, glad Uber thought ahead and included privacy mode.
> 
> So is there no way to see where our accpetance and cancellations rates are?
> 
> Thats the one thing I cant see, havent gone online or with a pax yet to really judge kf its any better.


AR is only visible on the web portal now. It shows canceled count but no percentage rate.



Seahawk3 said:


> How do tell? you no longer see your total 5 star rating. I now only know how bad the rating was.
> 
> For example I did 6 trips in 3 hrs I can see my total 5 stars go up after the 4th trip. I got 2 new 5 stars. Now between trips 5 and 6 someone gave me a bad rating. Now I cant even do that. As there is no 5 star accumulation total. When you hit 500 trips your screwed


They buried it 2 levels deep. Profile photo > Profile > Tap the rating. Shows number of each star.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Definitely donkey butt backwards. Slider for on/offline was fine before. Lyft still just has a nice slider at the top of the screen for on/offline. Definitely going to be accidentally on or offline when I dont want to be with new app. Hide offline button behind request notification tab because awesome uber.


Accidentally happened to me. I was playing our with the app the other night and I guess I hit "GO" and I was hanging around online. Until I noticed, and then it took me like 3 taps to go offline.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Off topic....I use an iPad and cannot find how to run the split screen.
> 
> May I inquire how you are able to do that?


Sell your ipad and get an Android tablet. Android has native split screen.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

When you have uber running in the background and a ping comes in you dont see a map anymore. It only gives you how many minutes away the pax is with no sense of direction. I tried to switch to the main screen during the ping but I couldn't figure out a way.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> When you have uber running in the background and a ping comes in you dont see a map anymore. It only gives you how many minutes away the pax is with no sense of direction. I tried to switch to the main screen during the ping but I couldn't figure out a way.


It used to be if it was in the background it gave you the actual address, and if you tapped it you would go back to the map. It doesn't do that anymore?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I actually like the new App .. I was pissed at first when I seen Earning displayed on Front page ..but then found "privacy mode" So that works for people like me that dont want it displayed and for others that do want it displayed.

Really think the daily promotions are displayed/ laid out really well

Would prefer that online/offline was one button like on the old app..but not a big deal for me since I use Mystro auto of and on anyways


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

dauction said:


> Would prefer that online/offline was one button like on the old app..but not a big deal for me since I use Mystro auto of and on anyways


Agreed. They really got lazy with the front page UI. The bottom "tray" slides open with 2 buttons, different icons, with the SAME function. Instead the left button should slide open the tray and the GO and STOP button should have been on the bottom right. Or Incorporated it into the center bottom instead of a big You're Offline text.










Having 2 different icons that perform the same function is just a glaring example of bad design.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Here's my 2 cents...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.
> 
> Listing off the things I already hate
> 
> ...


OMG, that really sucks about 5 star ratings. (please note sarcasm)


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.
> 
> Listing off the things I already hate
> 
> ...


wow, the negative nelly's are already out in full force.

make or create something, and they will complain about it!!

get a life.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I just found in settings you can completely disable the speed limit thing, or adjust at what speed over it indicates to you.


Where is it in settings?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BigBadBob said:


> Where is it in settings?


At the bottom.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Agreed. They really got lazy with the front page UI. The bottom "tray" slides open with 2 buttons, different icons, with the SAME function. Instead the left button should slide open the tray and the GO and STOP button should have been on the bottom right. Or Incorporated it into the center bottom instead of a big You're Offline text.
> 
> View attachment 255192
> 
> ...


All you have to do is tap "you're online" once instead of those 3 horizontal lines and you are offline. Pretty easy.



Gtown Driver said:


> Hmmm...I'll have to figure this out then. Even when I turned off the bluetooth on my car I still could not hear any sounds when i go on or offline on the phone. Like I have not heard one sound from the app since I downloaded it lol


Yeah, because it does make sounds.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Off topic....I use an iPad and cannot find how to run the split screen.
> 
> May I inquire how you are able to do that?


If you're in landscape mode with the home button on the right hand side, touch the edge of that screen and slide across.

You can always go into an Apple store and ask a specialist.

Unless you have a super duper old iPad.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

supernaut_32273 said:


> Looks like its trying to be a hyper trendy version of Lyft.


Ghods, I hope not. The Lyft interface sucks diseased yak wang.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

henrygates said:


> AR is only visible on the web portal now. It shows canceled count but no percentage rate.
> 
> They buried it 2 levels deep. Profile photo > Profile > Tap the rating. Shows number of each star.


Once again that is not the total five star ratings your total five stars are your total five stars for the life that you've been in Uber driver not your past 500.

As far as I have been able to tell there is no way to see your total five star ratings.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yeah, because it does make sounds.


I'll be going out today to really work for the first time in a couple weeks with the new app, so hopefully I hear sounds and get some rides going. I'll even turn off the bluetooth just to make sure it's no issue with the sound system.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> As far as I have been able to tell there is no way to see your total five star ratings.


Yes you can, I saw mine. Total like you said, but I wasn't trying to so don't ask me how to find it again.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yes you can, I saw mine. Total like you said, but I wasn't trying to so don't ask me how to find it again.


Unless they rolled out multiple version of the app all i can see is the last 500 rides break down. And my total trips not total 5 star trips. Only reason I even care is now it's impossible to know if someone rated you 5 stars unless it replaces a bad rating. Making it harder to spot the aholes who give bad ratings


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure, it's taking a bit to get used to ... But I'm beginning to like it.

During the trip it posts the speed limit - a real help in those towns whose lack of signs seems to parallel their ticket writing zeal. 

It's two acts to log out, which is a bother when you're switching between apps all day. 

The subtexts are nice - "high demand area expect trip soon" - IF they prove accurate.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, it's taking a bit to get used to ... But I'm beginning to like it.
> 
> During the trip it posts the speed limit - a real help in those towns whose lack of signs seems to parallel their ticket writing zeal.
> 
> ...


There are some nice things about the new app for sure but mostly it's just a new skin on the old app. Instead of paying drivers more they spent millions to placate us and deceive the general public. All so uber can go public I bet.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Main thing I hate the most so far.
> 
> The app defaults to NO SOUNDS/VIBRATIONS for trip requests. I spent all Saturday driving around not realizing the reason I wasn't getting any rides (on top of it being slow summer) is that the app is default set to not sound notify you of a request. This is just stupid. Im not consciously looking at the phone all the time to make sure that request graphics are popping up on the screen. Had to turn it on manually. Then drove around today and because it was dead slow I didn't get one request so I don't know what sound it makes yet any way LOL.
> 
> ...


It makes a noise for me, I think you need to change your app settings

FWIW I dont get kicked offline as much as I used to, one of the few things I like about the new app


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> Once again that is not the total five star ratings your total five stars are your total five stars for the life that you've been in Uber driver not your past 500.
> 
> As far as I have been able to tell there is no way to see your total five star ratings.


I understand what you are saying now. No I haven't seen anywhere that lists the lifelong total.

Question though, why does it matter?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Another issue is the DF. When I set it, it goes to a routing setting giving directions to the destination. My problem is that it is an overview only. Voice tells you turns, etc. But I cannot find a way to view the route turn by turn like you can when using routing when you pick up a pax or driving the pax.


Hit the address bar on a ride and there is a speaker button. But I find it turns itself back on after a while, perhaps after an auto update.

You can change the settings but need to switch to UBER NAV from WAZE OR MAPS and you can turn the audio off and then switch back to MAPS or WAZE


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

henrygates said:


> I understand what you are saying now. No I haven't seen anywhere that lists the lifelong total.
> 
> Question though, why does it matter?


It matters because after 500 trips you don't know if you're getting rated or not unless you get a bad rating. now it makes it even harder to determine who gave you a bad rating so you never pick them up again.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> It matters because after 500 trips you don't know if you're getting rated or not unless you get a bad rating. now it makes it even harder to determine who gave you a bad rating so you never pick them up again.


Some claim you can see it, logging into the uber site as a driver but I dont care enough to check lol


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I agree. Especially since Uber wants you to have the phone sitting on top of your dashboard so they can see everything any way.
> 
> You already get enough pax that first or second conversation line go "does this make good money? how much do you make a week?" I guess at least if the money shows up they can already make figures in their head LOL


It should show "Today's Tips" and an amount always more than zero.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

I didn't think there was anything wrong with the old app; to me, the new app is just a little less easy to use. I don't use the Uber nav until I am on top of the pickup, although I do glance at it sometimes to see what route it seems to be suggesting. I use Google or Waze (whichever seems to be functioning less stupidly that week). I turned off the Uber nav voice entirely.

The main thing about the "new app" is that it has been introduced with NEW POLICIES about how Surge works, how much info drivers receive (about airports, for example), how they will be manipulated (please drive to some busy area we won't say where just let us lead you), and so on. It is designed to manipulate the drivers more effectively while giving them pay cuts.

The thing I hate the most is: No Surge on trips more than a couple miles! You think you've got a juicy Surge trip from downtown to the airport. But you only get the Surge rate for the first couple of miles, and the rest of the trip is Base rate. That seems like a ripoff. Especially since the pax is still paying through the nose. They are billed for the whole Surge ride, but the driver doesn't get paid. And the pax won't tip because the trip was very expensive!

Uber introduced this crap in conjunction with the "new app".
That way, they can talk about the "new app".
How exciting and it's all people can talk about!
Much better than introducing "New Driver Ripoff Policies".
That wouldn't sound as good.

Uber is many things, many evil things.
Stupid is not one of them.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

BunnyMan said:


> The thing I hate the most is: No Surge on trips more than a couple miles! You think you've got a juicy Surge trip from downtown to the airport. But you only get the Surge rate for the first couple of miles, and the rest of the trip is Base rate. That seems like a ripoff. Especially since the pax is still paying through the nose. They are billed for the whole Surge ride, but the driver doesn't get paid. And the pax won't tip because the trip was very expensive!


What whaaaat?? That's total BS! So basically just ignore all surge requests.

Their website doesn't say anything about "only for the first few miles"...or is this the new surge model they haven't fully released yet? I thought that was going to be a fixed dollar bonus.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Companies like this and this size are always change stuff and procedures to improve business and I get that. I would be able to tolerate the change a lot better if they didn't waste my time with the big announcement and the months leading up to me finally getting the new app with constant messages to improving the way I make money.

All they did was put a new blanket on top of a dirty nacho, pizza and sweat stained couch.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

henrygates said:


> It used to be if it was in the background it gave you the actual address, and if you tapped it you would go back to the map. It doesn't do that anymore?


It does not and it is messing with my strategy. Seeing the address for a split second helped me determine if the pickup was worth it. I've been able to zoom in on the pickup location, so that does help but then there is this....



Bbonez said:


> When you have uber running in the background and a ping comes in you dont see a map anymore. It only gives you how many minutes away the pax is with no sense of direction. I tried to switch to the main screen during the ping but I couldn't figure out a way.


On more than a few occasions when I have had the app up in the background and a ping comes in I cannot get the full app to come into the foreground. I hit the Uber icon and nothing happens. Same thing with the manual options (minimizing or scrolling through windows on Android). My phone just freezes until the ping is done.

This forces me to accept a ping without any idea where the pickup location is. And I refuse to do that. So I miss out on the ride.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The problem I'm having is with location tracking. My Significant Other and I value that the S.O. can see where I am, if I'm on a trip, etc. For instance, the time to call me is when I'm in between trips.

I already know how to authorize location tracking. But a day or two after the new app rolled out to me, the button to turn it on got replaced by a "shield" called Safety Toolkit.

The button now does nothing. I get that location tracking is a safety issue. That's why I want it back!

Christine


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The problem I'm having is with location tracking. My Significant Other and I value that the S.O. can see where I am, if I'm on a trip, etc. For instance, the time to call me is when I'm in between trips.
> 
> I already know how to authorize location tracking. But a day or two after the new app rolled out to me, the button to turn it on got replaced by a "shield" called Safety Toolkit.
> 
> ...


You can add your phone to your list of Google devices and your SO can use Android's Find my Device app to check your location.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Their website doesn't say anything about "only for the first few miles"...or is this the new surge model they haven't fully released yet? I thought that was going to be a fixed dollar bonus.


Surge used to be a multiplier of the rate, such as 1.5 or 3.0. Your rate for the trip (payment for all the miles you drove) would be multiplied by for example 3.0. If you drove 10 miles, it was like getting paid for 30 miles. The new way is that Uber pre-calculates the Surge, but does not base it on how many miles you drive. Instead, they look at the first 2 (or is it 3?) miles of the trip, and multiply that by whatever. Then for the remaining miles -- most of the trip -- they just pay the base rate. It is equivalent to paying Surge on just the first few miles of the trip.

Suppose you had a long trip of 50 miles. But it's going to the sticks, so there won't be any pings on the way back, just dead miles. If it was a Surge factor 3.0 you would be getting paid the equivalent of 150 miles (while only actually driving 50 + 50 = 100 miles). You made money. The new way: You get paid 3*3=9 miles + 47 miles , the equivalent of just 56 miles.

Their way of explaining it is something like: "The new Surge will stick with you when you drive short trips around the city." They leave out, "When you drive trips of any length at all, the Surge only applies to the first couple of miles are so. For most of trips that actually go anywhere, you will not be paid any Surge."

I believe they started this in Charlotte, NC, but rolled it out everywhere with the new app (which shows "Surge" as a dollar amount on a trip, rather than a multiplication factor).

It is very much like Up Front Pricing on the pax end. Uber calculates a high price for the rider, then pays the driver a much smaller amount that has nothing to do with that and keeps the difference. The driver is paid based strictly on miles. New Surge modifies this so that the driver is NOT paid Surge for miles. Instead, a small up-front Surge payout is calculated for the driver, based on only the first few miles of the trip. And so now Uber can not only gouge the passenger, but also not even pay the drivers the Surge.

A good way to think of it is like this.
Surge is replaced by a very small tip that you will get if it is "surging".
No more Surge based on miles or length of trip.
Also, note that pax will not tip you, because THEY ARE paying a huge amount,
based on Uber telling them that it is Surging and pax naturally assumes the
money is going to the driver. No need to tip - it's obviously included in the fare.

On a typical trip in my area, a $10 short ride (home from the bar)
on a busy (but not crazy) weekend night would turn into something like $15 or $20.
That trip will now pay $10 + $2.50 "Surge" = $12.50.
That's a huge pay cut.
Pax will not tip because they still paid $35 or something for the ride.

"We listened to you and are giving you the new App that you demanded!"
sounds a lot better than
"Uber announces 70% pay cuts for drivers, Raises fares for passengers"

And we can all talk about whether having your profile pic thumbnail on the
home screen is better or worse and why did they change the name of "Destination Filter"
to "Trip Planning" and minutiae about how to navigate this wonderful new app.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

That new surge sux. So should we take all surge trips and just declare the ride over after a couple of miles and kick them out? LOL.

"Sorry, Uber has decided I only get paid for a few miles now. You'll have to order another Uber. Have a nice day!"

I don't see why they needed a new app for that.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Every time I click to see earnings , it says the servers haven't been updated. I have to shift back and forth between the previous week earnings 3 times before it finally loads and I can see my trips that week. This new app blows more than a hooker in a nightclub.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

BunnyMan said:


> Surge used to be a multiplier of the rate, such as 1.5 or 3.0. Your rate for the trip (payment for all the miles you drove) would be multiplied by for example 3.0. If you drove 10 miles, it was like getting paid for 30 miles. The new way is that Uber pre-calculates the Surge, but does not base it on how many miles you drive. Instead, they look at the first 2 (or is it 3?) miles of the trip, and multiply that by whatever. Then for the remaining miles -- most of the trip -- they just pay the base rate. It is equivalent to paying Surge on just the first few miles of the trip.
> 
> Suppose you had a long trip of 50 miles. But it's going to the sticks, so there won't be any pings on the way back, just dead miles. If it was a Surge factor 3.0 you would be getting paid the equivalent of 150 miles (while only actually driving 50 + 50 = 100 miles). You made money. The new way: You get paid 3*3=9 miles + 47 miles , the equivalent of just 56 miles.
> 
> ...


Smart riders know to take a surge ride out of the surge area and get a new ride. It now makes sense for drivers to actively tell riders to do this. Driver gets to stay in the surge zone, and pax will be happy that you're saving them money. Brilliant. And we get to leave surge droppings for ants.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> It does not and it is messing with my strategy. Seeing the address for a split second helped me determine if the pickup was worth it. I've been able to zoom in on the pickup location, so that does help but then there is this....
> 
> On more than a few occasions when I have had the app up in the background and a ping comes in I cannot get the full app to come into the foreground. I hit the Uber icon and nothing happens. Same thing with the manual options (minimizing or scrolling through windows on Android). My phone just freezes until the ping is done.
> 
> This forces me to accept a ping without any idea where the pickup location is. And I refuse to do that. So I miss out on the ride.


Been complaining about this for a while, and since my phone does not have the 3 buttons on the bottom like most new phones you have to accept the trip


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

*


bpm45 said:



The new app arrived in Chicago yesterday. It really is a piece of garbage.

Click to expand...

God I hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Seahawk3 said:


> Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.
> 
> Listing off the things I already hate
> 
> ...


Design 101. Don't just change chzit. Notice macs and iphones user experience is the same after every update.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

überalle said:


> The address is the most important thing, because the maps always mess up with pick-up points. Bad for the riders!


 just one small favor that showed the location/ address on ping, but I cant blame them for not doing it, what about all the high schoolers, people who to hang out on market street a massive no stopping zone, also what about all the costco shoppers!!!! what would they do if the ping revealed their location!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

henrygates said:


> You can add your phone to your list of Google devices and your SO can use Android's Find my Device app to check your location.


That's better than nothing.

However, one of the nice things about Uber's location tracking is that it also shows whether I'm on a trip, en route to a pickup, etc. If the S.O. wants to have a phone conversation, it's nice to know if I can pick up the phone.

That phone call could be as simple as "When can we meet up to have dinner?"

Christine


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> Redesigned so as to help uber and not the drivers sounds about right


Exactly. If they had just redesigned it and pushed it, then whatever. Like every other change they force on us it would suck. HOWEVER, as usual they have the balls to say that it we "demanded it". I've been on UP.Net for 2 years and RARELY did anyone have an issue with the app itself. Only the changes they made to it. NAMELY, removing the address of the pickup before acceptance to name just one.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

columbuscatlady I was finally able to get some rides yesterday and the phone did vibrate/make sounds during requests. Which again, had to be set on as for whatever reason defaults to not sounds/vibrations for an app where your eyes need to be on the road more than the app...

Still dont hear any sounds from the app when you push to go online or offline. Even if I just have the phone randomly in my hand at my house it makes no sounds to signify you are on or offline. Apparently the Lyft app (that I just got started on) also doesn't make any sounds for on or offline. Especially with the wonky new interface for Uber, just gonna be more problems with accidentally being on or offline because you're not hearing any sounds to ensure you went on or off. Dunno how this stuff gets through QA.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> columbuscatlady I was finally able to get some rides yesterday and the phone did vibrate/make sounds during requests. Which again, had to be set on as for whatever reason defaults to not sounds/vibrations for an app where your eyes need to be on the road more than the app...
> 
> Still dont hear any sounds from the app when you push to go online or offline. Even if I just have the phone randomly in my hand at my house it makes no sounds to signify you are on or offline. Apparently the Lyft app (that I just got started on) also doesn't make any sounds for on or offline. Especially with the wonky new interface for Uber, just gonna be more problems with accidentally being on or offline because you're not hearing any sounds to ensure you went on or off. Dunno how this stuff gets through QA.


It's got to be your settings. Mine makes a sound even when I slide "complete delivery". I actually hate the sound it makes for a ping.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Exactly. If they had just redesigned it and pushed it, then whatever. Like every other change they force on us it would suck. HOWEVER, as usual they have the balls to say that it we "demanded it". I've been on UP.Net for 2 years and RARELY did anyone have an issue with the app itself. Only the changes they made to it. NAMELY, removing the address of the pickup before acceptance to name just one.


Exactly. There was nothing wrong with the old app at all. I never even noticed things that were "supposed" to be issues, like surging over the ocean. I think the whole purpose of the redesign was to sneak in features that benefit mostly Uber and riders, but make it seem like it was some sort of gift to us.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> It's got to be your settings. Mine makes a sound even when I slide "complete delivery". I actually hate the sound it makes for a ping.


I'll check. Definitely something is up.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Still dont hear any sounds from the app when you push to go online or offline. Even if I just have the phone randomly in my hand at my house it makes no sounds to signify you are on or offline. Apparently the Lyft app (that I just got started on) also doesn't make any sounds for on or offline. Especially with the wonky new interface for Uber, just gonna be more problems with accidentally being on or offline because you're not hearing any sounds to ensure you went on or off. Dunno how this stuff gets through QA.


It doesnt make sounds for going on and offline. just ping requests. I was driving around for an hour last night, no requests, thought wtf, then realized I wasnt even online.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> It doesnt make sounds for going on and offline. just ping requests. I was driving around for an hour last night, no requests, thought wtf, then realized I wasnt even online.


Yeah it does. When you go on or offline it makes a sound.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

This app is a pure SCAM. It's specifically designed to screw drivers.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

This is what comes up when I click on individual trip details. One of the few things on the "improved" app I'm actually interested in. Uber, your new app is crap.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

id like to wonder what kind of drivers they recruited to advise for this app, it be so nice to see the address and location on the ping like in the old days "market street" " so and so high school" but i guess not


----------



## vinci (Aug 28, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Since most drivers use both apps, the LYFT airport queue gives a better representation of the true amount of drivers waiting. The app simply was redesigned so Uber could tweak and fine tune all of the tricks and mind games it try's to play. They are the most disingenuous phonies. I really don't care what their motives were in launching the new one. They can run their business anyway they like. What disgusts me is their marketing of it. Help driver earn more?? Ridiculous!


So true !!! I haven't come across not even one driver who likes the app.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> But it also reminded me of Knight Rider


To remind you about a self driving car!


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

show approx direction & miles the destination is like they testing without acceptance rates & all the evil is forgiven until then this new app is just tuuuuurrrrible to quote charles barkley, but still easy enough to avoid 90% of the garbage



dnlbaboof said:


> all i wished is that they fixed the ping screen so you could see the address but nope, or at least zoom in see what street their on but no...............


the still bad ol days back when i knew every hotels worth knowings address by heart, now its by mile, minutes, & sometimes a quick zoom of the map, if i guess wrong extra cancel oh well


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Getting deactivated from Uber is going to be fun!














überalle said:


> No more cancellation or acceptance rates displayed--I understand it has been consider a no longer necessary feature.


 It's still being tracked. Log into your account from your laptop.


----------



## U212 (Dec 18, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Mine does all that...just like before.
> 
> You can see the address in preview before accepting??? I noticed that was gone.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cost of the new improved app? 30 million. That $$ should have been given to the drivers.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

This app is a demonstration that the API developers have an IQ no better than your High School GED dropout that was dishonorably discharged from the U.S. Army and Uber hired them as lead technicians and application pipeline development. At least Google and thier highly trained monkeys can produce better optimized software on the API level - and that's with a 3% genetic difference! [email protected]$&!


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Exactly. If they had just redesigned it and pushed it, then whatever. Like every other change they force on us it would suck. HOWEVER, as usual they have the balls to say that it we "demanded it". *I've been on UP.Net for 2 years and RARELY did anyone have an issue with the app itself. *Only the changes they made to it. NAMELY, removing the address of the pickup before acceptance to name just one.


You know those stupid surveys they would give us? The ones with the smiley faces and when you did anything but the 5th one, you would get a box asking you to write what they could improve?

Well some markets complained about local issues, like water surge, app crashing, not tracking the mileage, error messages, etc.

Well that's how we're here. No driver asked for it per see but they did mention things they should have learned to live with.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

They actually read those!?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> It helps by telling you where it's busier, rather than their old FAKE "SURGE" (1.2!!!), they're letting you know where to head to get more rides. The aren't giving you fake surge hope anymore, so maybe that's a plus.





Karen Stein said:


> The subtexts are nice - "high demand area expect trip soon" - IF they prove accurate.


The "Opportunity Nearby" is the equivalent of fake surge.
Its to guide drivers to a specific location.
I have driven toward, around, through the blue dot and it disappears, without any pings.

The "Busy area, expect rides soon" notification is to keep drivers from moving away from certain location.
Likely low density of drivers at that location, so Uber tries to keep you there, just in case you're needed.
When I'm out in the outskirts of the city, this notification automatically shows, busy or not, just to keep me out there to cover the area for Uber.
______________________________________________________________________

The other thing Uber is SO proud of, is the "real time" earnings bubble, except ITS NOT REAL TIME!
I have 2 phones, each showing different earnings (both screenshotted at 7:12pm)
Which one is right? Well, the higher amount one, of course. Nope. They're actually BOTH wrong.
Earnings at that time was $102.78. So much for "real time"


----------



## "Ride-On" John (Aug 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Is it just me or did the navigation become HORRIBLE in the update?]
> 
> It's not ''just you." I've had more poor Navi directions since the update than I ever had prior to. Like a passenger ''pinned" for pick-up in the middle of a busy street to a 15-minute absolute cluster-eff at a train station last night and half my Riders telling me "no, go this way "


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

Ok so I had someone leave a wallet in the car last night. It use to be I could go to the ride this came from and send a message to Uber about it. Last night I searched the new app for at least 30 mins looking for that function. Never did find it. Finally called Uber's help desk. Any ideas on where to find that function?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Curlylocks said:


> Ok so I had someone leave a wallet in the car last night. It use to be I could go to the ride this came from and send a message to Uber about it. Last night I searched the new app for at least 30 mins looking for that function. Never did find it. Finally called Uber's help desk. Any ideas on where to find that function?


It's under trips which is accessible via the earnings tab after you click on your pic. Click weekly earnings then at the bottom is trips button. Find the trip click on it. In the top right there is a question mark icon that is the help button you got to hit that and then go to trip issues and adjustments and it should be in there.

Uber if you're reading this this is how crappy your app is in order to get things done you have to go 10 items deep into the menu.


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

When does this "new" app drop? I am on Apple and have not seen an update in almost a year.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> No that isn't the problem. Audio volume is fine, I just don't know what to do to activate voice directions.


I am having the exact same problem! Seems like voice navigation is gone....
Some-one please tell me that I am wrong!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I am having the exact same problem! Seems like voice navigation is gone....
> Some-one please tell me that I am wrong!


It's still there I hate it and turned it off


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> Already answered above: Go to your photo .then settings .next navagations
> 
> That worked. You turn on navigation audio.


Not quite the same on my phone (Samsung Galaxy 8+)
Click on your photo and next screen is EARNINGS - PROFILE - ACCOUNT
Click on ACCOUNT
The next screen that I see (under ACCOUNT) starts off with a list of sub-menus: vehicles, documents, payment and a few more until you come to APP SETTINGS
Click on APP SETTINGSD and you will find NAVIGATION
Click on NAVIGATION and, on the bottom, you will find NAVIGATION VOICE.
TURN IT ON!!!!



Seahawk3 said:


> It's still there I hate it and turned it off


_Why?
My riders seem to be more paranoid than most. This way they can understand why I am going the way that I am going! If they hear something that they disagree with, they can inform me right then and there!_


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Not quite the same on my phone (Samsung Galaxy 8+)
> Click on your photo and next screen is EARNINGS - PROFILE - ACCOUNT
> Click on ACCOUNT
> The next screen that I see (under ACCOUNT) starts off with a list of sub-menus: vehicles, documents, payment and a few more until you come to APP SETTINGS
> ...


I don't use voice navigation nor do I use Uber navigation I use Waze or Google Maps depending on the scenario. I've said that a 4.92 but do this for 2 years and change 7k plus fares and very rarely have ever been questioned about the route I take. Honestly it's more about the fact that it's annoying


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I was a little worried about having the earnings at the top of the app like that as i run Uber and Lyft split screen on a tablet. Wouldn't want pax seeing that number, glad Uber thought ahead and included privacy mode.
> 
> So is there no way to see where our accpetance and cancellations rates are?
> 
> Thats the one thing I cant see, havent gone online or with a pax yet to really judge kf its any better.


I'm sorry to say that your sentiment makes no sense to me. First, the riders do not see what I got paid because generally they are out of the car before I terminate the trip. Second.... I like them to see how little I actually got for driving them.... They often think that most of the "upfront" $$$ goes to me. I am happy if they get to see how little I actually made on their ride!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Curlylocks said:


> Ok so I had someone leave a wallet in the car last night. It use to be I could go to the ride this came from and send a message to Uber about it. Last night I searched the new app for at least 30 mins looking for that function. Never did find it. Finally called Uber's help desk. Any ideas on where to find that function?





KenLV said:


> For Android:
> 
> Hit See All Trips to see Trip History.
> Select Ride
> ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I'm sorry to say that your sentiment makes no sense to me. First, the riders do not see what I got paid because generally they are out of the car before I terminate the trip. Second.... I like them to see how little I actually got for driving them.... They often think that most of the "upfront" $$$ goes to me. I am happy if they get to see how little I actually made on their ride!


I run a tablet with split screen, Uber and Lyft. So if I'm on a lyft ride, uber is open on the other half.

So youre one of those drivers that enjoy giving sob stories, hows that working for ya?


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Since most drivers use both apps, the LYFT airport queue gives a better representation of the true amount of drivers waiting. The app simply was redesigned so Uber could tweak and fine tune all of the tricks and mind games it try's to play. They are the most disingenuous phonies. I really don't care what their motives were in launching the new one. They can run their business anyway they like. What disgusts me is their marketing of it. Help driver earn more?? Ridiculous!


Your perception is on spot! Uber has hired psychologists to perpetrate mind games. Never works on me. It's really simple. If whatever they do or say doesn't reduce the miles driven or the trip rate, it's worthless. They play Jedi mind tricks to get drivers to stop focusing on the bottom line. The reason Uber chose to stop showing drivers their positions in the airport queue is simple. They have been moving newer drivers in and out so that they feel like working the airports is good. At any one time at the RDU airport, there are 45 Lyft and 25 Uber drivers. I have tested the queue. I arrived at RDU and Lyft showed 46 drivers ahead of me. Uber's queue had me listed as 1-10. I sat there for an hour and saw the Lyft queue drop to 16 drivers ahead of me while Uber still had me listed as 1-10! In the 3 years that I have been driving, never, ever has Lyft out performed Uber in ride requests. The only losers in the rideshare business are the drivers!


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

New Uber said:


> This app is a pure SCAM. It's specifically designed to screw drivers.


Yep, new app is marketing spin to wall street, the new $$ falling to the bottom line is a higher multiple of valuation for the positioning and execution of an IPO.

Mega dollars incrementally to Sr. Mgmt, the VC's and what's his name ... Travis.

Probably a few more bend overs before the IPO .....


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

BobCat Ridge said:


> Yep, new app is marketing spin to wall street, the new $$ falling to the bottom line is a higher multiple of valuation for the positioning and execution of an IPO.
> 
> Mega dollars incrementally to Sr. Mgmt, the VC's and what's his name ... Travis.
> 
> Probably a few more bend overs before the IPO .....


I agree with one of the people who said navagation is more difficult. I also don't like seeing my earnings. It's nobody's business. Even after you tap privacy it still comes a back on. I also think removing the pax feedback was a mistake. Now you will probably see surprise deactivation. For me when i saw those compliants it was an incentive to do better. Im real disappointed to learn the serge is only the first few miles. To me that is a form of high tech robbery. Trying go offline is more difficult. I did a few extra trips because couldn't get off line fast enough.


----------



## Sorainzo (Oct 24, 2015)

Uber should let drivers see direction, distance OR estimated time of reaching destination before beginning the trip, and if they feel that drivers will abuse it and negatively affect service, then they should limit the number of times a day a driver can use it


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll add to this so the numbers of the replies stay high and _*hopefully someone who is in charge of the software design will take notice... *_First many have complained the ping is too loud or not heard... It's loud if played through Bluetooth but not if your playing your radio (you can hardly hear it)... a volume control would go a long way... Next way too many touches to the screen to drill down to the help/feature you need to access... The other glaring error is how do you release an app without some clear instructions of it's use? No where does anything Uber put out show you how which menu selections will bring you to a sub screen... You have to guess.

_*This is a perfect example of software written in an "Ivory Tower"*_. Programmers who develop apps without any real life experience (_except for maybe a few ride alongs_...). I worked over 25 years as an application programmer. The best advice I ever got was from another top notch engineer who had two industrial engineering degree's, Masters in both Math and computer science... He designed the automatic parts picker system for General Motors and his quote was "*You have to get out of the office a lot in order to go out and smell the iron...*)


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Very hard to figure out on the fly. I had a pin that I could not get close to. The app kept saying drive closer to rider and the the timer wouldn't start. Can riders do this in an attempt to avoid being charged for wait time? There was no confirm arrival thing to tap. It just looked like I hadn't arrived. So I'm moving around and the pin kept shifting position! I end up in a driveway two houses forward (as close as possible to the pin) and still wont acknoledge my arrival. The guy calls: WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

We use Life360 for location tracking.

I don't mind the changes....seeing the dollar amount on screen is nice and seeing the surge percentages is nice.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Butterdog said:


> In my area you have no idea how many cars in in the queue. Only Lyft shows that for us.


Only Lyft shows fake cars, too .


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Highland Hauler said:


> We use Life360 for location tracking.
> 
> I don't mind the changes....seeing the dollar amount on screen is nice and seeing the surge percentages is nice.


You mean things you have always been able to see just shown differently


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> You mean things you have always been able to see just shown differently


Yes exactly...i like them being on the main screen.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Very hard to figure out on the fly. I had a pin that I could not get close to. The app kept saying drive closer to rider and the the timer wouldn't start. Can riders do this in an attempt to avoid being charged for wait time? There was no confirm arrival thing to tap. It just looked like I hadn't arrived. So I'm moving around and the pin kept shifting position! I end up in a driveway two houses forward (as close as possible to the pin) and still wont acknoledge my arrival. The guy calls: WHERE ARE YOU?


"WHERE ARE YOU" = not picking you up jerk.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Like a PIG .or the braying of a Donkey . . .or a Turkey wanting 50%!


Love it!

The more I use the app, the more I hate it. They've made it infinitely impossible to cancel a ride. I don't like the weird surge color on the night view, so found in settings I can turn that off. Also, how to find the pax's rating? When I am driving, I can't see the tiny print and looking once I pull over, still can't find it.



Seahawk3 said:


> Not that I for one second thought it would be good for us drivers. At this time the only thing nice I have to say is it looks fancier lmao.
> 
> Listing off the things I already hate
> 
> ...


I absolutely loathe that popup tiny screen that is extremely difficult to get rid of. It covers the bottom right quarter of the screen. And while I'm at it, what TF is going on with the Uber floating dot COVERING THE DIRECTIONAL ARROW in the upper left top of the screen? What idiots make these decisions? Certainly not drivers. I know I can move it, but it is not a good idea when you're driving. Plus, my new Samsung has a really twitchy screen, makes it hard to poke something to drag/drop.


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

This new app is an EPIC FAILURE. The last couple days even my pax were complaining to me about having various issues. One pickup was in a major rage when he got in the car about uber screwing him over several times this past week. At the start, I told him I will have to cancel his ride since I didn't want Ubers crappy app and navigation to be taken out on me. I had to explain to him and other pax that the star rating is for drivers only and please do not take out their anger with Uber and Uber's sucky navigation out on me. Also explained (which I never do but now have to) anything less than 5 stars can put a drivers business in jeopardy. The pax did calm down a little and he explained drivers were going to his destination to pick him up instead of where he actually was. I had this told to me by several riders so this was not an isolated incident. Uber did this several times this past week to this poor guy.

One guy got in the car and the first thing he said was "What the heck is going on with Uber?" I told him we are on the same page. Three times yesterday my app just froze and stopped navigating. My riders saw it and had to direct me to their stop to finish the ride. Got a ping right after dropoff but I declined and then got another ping within the same vicinity and upon accepting the map froze again with the arrow in the same locked position. Luckily the rider phoned and guided me to where she was standing. She saw the app was frozen and offered to use her phone to navigate but I finally got it working again. This is truly embarrassing and makes me look unprofessional. Of course, today Uber does their usual slap in the face and taking no responsibility for their epic ineptness , and sends me one pax lowering my rating for navigation with Uber's standard bot blather... blah, blah, blah.....what a-holes.

Besides the above this app is:

difficult to logout
 night mode sucks to the point of uselessness (can't believe this got pushed through) Dark purple surge on black with teeny tiny font. Go ahead drivers look at the map or look at the road. Your choice. Live or die! Do you feel lucky pilgrim? Uber doesn't care. Of course, I had no choice but to turn nite mode off.
all surges were fake and forget about driving to one or getting one where you are parked

sitting directly in the middle of a surge and ping shows no x amount. If you feel you are owed a ping or boost, expect to contact Uber multiple times until you give up. Every once in a while uber throws drivers a bone if you are relentless.
I either cancel or decline. If this new app isn't going to show surge or boost while sitting in one, I won't fall prey to this bait and switch routine. Disgusting. Of course, uber did away with AR and CR. Drivers won't see these ratings but probably for Uber's eyes only.

I was told by CS there is no set commission anymore 20%/25% and uber can take as much as they want. Yeah, this gig is really going to work out well.

This new app has to go and should never been implemented until thoroughly tested. Costs money to do it right? This is what drivers are for since we are not employees or even now not getting a percentage commission. The game is how low can drivers go? At least Uber throws drivers a few bones. Now I just have to get a dog.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

More of technical question, but does anyone have any issues with google maps opening up right away from the new app? I had no issues with old app, but I am looking at 30-45 seconds before maps start, doesnt sound like much but when entitled pax want to go, that seems like an eternity. I have been able to smooth talk my way out of it, but it is annoying. Maybe it is just on my end with my tablet...? Whatever the case that is my biggest beef with the app, that and I do want the 5 star ratings and lifetime trips info, I got into this when it was profitable, now I am riding it out until my car dies, I want to see how far and at what rating or stats if you will this stupid gig has ended me with lol I honestly think that is the reason they took it away, drivers may see the numbers and say, what a freakin waste, but if drivers do not see the numbers they keep driving..? Just trying to understand why It for near 4 years has been there and now GONE both on app and website.

Ok one other gripe, today the app asked me to take a "selfie" for identity...really? Maybe I am just a grouch, but a uber app/tablet asking me to take a selfie annoyed me. Just call it a photo


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

Lowdown said:


> I was told by CS there is no set commission anymore 20%/25% and uber can take as much as they want. Yeah, this gig is really going to work out well.


Don't spread nonsense like this.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Haven't even done a pickup with new app yet and already hate it. 
What's with the scan line? 
K.I.T.T. activate auto drive please! 

No music option why remove this? POINTLESS

Ratings now impossible to know when you have issues so improving your behaviors not possible. May as well just hide everything and just randomly deactivate drivers.

Everything is small and distracting.

Why do they hate us? 

I will now recommend every pax that LYFT is definitely the far better option.

The new app is a slap in the face to us all!


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> Don't spread nonsense like this.


At the Hub I was told there are no more 25%/20% commissions. Drivers are paid base rate, miles and minutes. So if you see Uber taking a big chunk of what the rider paid after busting your butt, putting wear and tear on your car, filling up your gas tank etc....just keep telling yourself this nonsense is not true. How many drivers will continue to keep driving if there were no incentives, bonuses, surges etc....?


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

They have been taking 60% of min trips for months now! Rider pays $6.86 driver gets $3.00. Why is everyone so surprised. We are slaves and this is how it is in the era of an American president that stomps on the little people for fun. Embrace the horror. Most of us do this to hang on to the bottom rung!


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anyone else find it Orwellian that the new Uber app resembles Knight Rider that was on in 1984? Coincidence?


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

newDriver81 said:


> Don't spread nonsense like this.


Have you been hiding under a rock? "Upfront pricing" has been screwing us for over a year, did you ever look at the fare details? I had a woman go 0.86 miles and pay $28, I received $3 of it. There's no % anymore, just miles and minutes. Why am I even typing this, lol


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

*Downgrade Android Apps without being rooted:*

Turn off Auto Updates.

Go to Google Play Store. Click on *"Setting"* there you will find the option "Auto-Update Apps".










*Step 1*

Uninstall the latest version of that app.

*Step 2*

Search and install any app version from https://www.apkhere.com Download the. APK then run it on your phone.



toyotarola said:


> Have you been hiding under a rock? "Upfront pricing" has been screwing us for over a year, did you ever look at the fare details? I had a woman go 0.86 miles and pay $28, I received $3 of it. There's no % anymore, just miles and minutes. Why am I even typing this, lol


just wipe the upfront fare bud, re-enter the destination, but this only makes a difference if you actually take a different root


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Pir8pete said:


> Turn off Auto Updates...


By all accounts, disabling automatic updates does not prevent the forced update.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Pir8pete said:


> *Downgrade Android Apps without being rooted:*
> 
> Turn off Auto Updates.
> 
> ...


Even with the auto update turned off on my phone it's still updated it installed an older version. It was back on my phone in 3 days


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Even with the auto update turned off on my phone it's still updated it installed an older version. It was back on my phone in 3 days


That's because Boober eventually updates every old version with newer features created since the old version was released. It happens behind the scenes, within the app. Once it "shakes hands" with the Boober network (IOW, once you open the app and are online), Boober notices the old app and streams updates of all newer versions to it.

I have read that repeatedly uninstalling new app & repeatedly reinstalling an older version (about 6 times) eventually leaves the older app alone and un-updated. But I wouldn't be surprised if the auto update process starts all over again after some future handshake.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> That's because Boober eventually updates every old version with newer features created since the old version was released. It happens behind the scenes, within the app. Once it "shakes hands" with the Boober network (IOW, once you open the app and are online), Boober notices the old app and streams updates of all newer versions to it.
> 
> I have read that repeatedly uninstalling new app & repeatedly reinstalling an older version (about 6 times) eventually leaves the older app alone and un-updated. But I wouldn't be surprised if the auto update process starts all over again after some future handshake.


I honestly think what happened is the past three or four updates that uber had before the big step towards the new app had small pieces embedded in the code making it to where it didn't have to update it just unpackaged what was already there


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I honestly think what happened is the past three or four updates that uber had before the big step towards the new app had small pieces embedded in the code making it to where it didn't have to update it just unpackaged what was already there


Yes, if you have v3.168.1005 (or newer) you already have the new app. It just hasn't "blossomed" or unfolded its petals yet.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> Yes, if you have v3.168.1005 (or newer) you already have the new app. It just hasn't "blossomed" or unfolded its petals yet.


then if that your case, go one step lower and your ok, everyone i down graded here and turned off auto updates hasn't had an issue yet!?!?!


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

any1 using this version of the driver app on iPhone 4.100.10012 this this their new app same as Android?

I notice when editing the version number from 3.175.10008 it gives a new colored map, slightly blueish, haven't noticed anything else


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I also dislike how it pops up all the time and tells me "No matching trips found" and offers to change the preferences or "No thanks". NO, I do NOT want to do UberEats! It's $4 to wait 20 minutes at McDonalds and then I have to go deliver to the third floor of some gated low income housing project for no tip! Please quit asking me already.


Write to support and insist they remove that delivery option. They will, if you're insistent that you'll NEVER accept a delivery


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I just found another major flaw in the app. On multiple ubereats orders I cannot see the address for all the orders until I complete the one that Uber designates to be first. As an independent contractor I should be able to choose which one gets delivered first I know the city better than Uber does and they just gave me a bad route


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

toyotarola said:


> Have you been hiding under a rock? "Upfront pricing" has been screwing us for over a year, did you ever look at the fare details? I had a woman go 0.86 miles and pay $28, I received $3 of it. There's no % anymore, just miles and minutes. Why am I even typing this, lol


Uber obviously charged her too much. Y do you think you need more the 3 dollars for taking someone less than a mile?

I took someone to Alabama. Rider paid 158.00 I received 110.00.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Still trying to figure out few things in the new app, but for the most part it seems to be mainly cosmetic garbage. What a waste of $$ and resources !


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> Still trying to figure out few things in the new app, but for the most part it seems to be mainly cosmetic garbage. What a waste of $$ and resources !


Yep the app is not nothing more then a public pr stunt


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I just got the update tonight and was surprised to see that it's fantastic & easy to use!

Hahaha, j/k, it looks bad. I don't see a single way that it benefits the driver. 
I haven't tried to drive with it yet so I'll reserve final judgment, but so far it just looks like a pain.



melusine3 said:


> Love it!
> 
> The more I use the app, the more I hate it. They've made it infinitely impossible to cancel a ride. I don't like the weird surge color on the night view, so found in settings I can turn that off. Also, how to find the pax's rating? When I am driving, I can't see the tiny print and looking once I pull over, still can't find it.
> 
> I absolutely loathe that popup tiny screen that is extremely difficult to get rid of. It covers the bottom right quarter of the screen. And while I'm at it, what TF is going on with the Uber floating dot COVERING THE DIRECTIONAL ARROW in the upper left top of the screen? What idiots make these decisions? Certainly not drivers. I know I can move it, but it is not a good idea when you're driving. Plus, my new Samsung has a really twitchy screen, makes it hard to poke something to drag/drop.


Oh my God, I'm dreading driving with this.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I honestly think what happened is the past three or four updates that uber had before the big step towards the new app had small pieces embedded in the code making it to where it didn't have to update it just unpackaged what was already there


Screenshot of my app taken one minute ago. I already posted how to get rid of the new app so that it doesn't respawn.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Yep the app is not nothing more then a public pr stunt


 why didn't they make it easier for people to tip????


----------

